# Guide replacement



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I have a 7' Abu Garcia Vendetta rod that requires the fourth guide from the top to be replaced. (Insert fell out)



Can anyone in Navarre replace the guide and what would the cost be?



Thank you.



-Nick


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I know it's probably a heartache, but get rid of the rod and don't get another with inserts. We've all done it but it is just not worth the time and effort. What are you fishing for? You can always melt and scrape it of and epoxy one on for now.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

lastcast said:


> I know it's probably a heartache, but get rid of the rod and don't get another with inserts. We've all done it but it is just not worth the time and effort. What are you fishing for? You can always melt and scrape it of and epoxy one on for now.


Umm....

Are you suggesting that the OP should ditch all of his rods for ones with recoil & wire guides? That just doesn't seem logical when guides with alconite/zirconium/etc. inserts are superior for most (I know, not all) situations...


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Shoot me a text 4238952496.

I live of 399 and will replace it for the cost of the guide. No charge for labor.

Ed


----------



## BamaFaninMilton (Oct 3, 2007)

Nick, sent you a PM!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Replace one today. The rest will fail shortly.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Ed, I sent you a text and replied to your PM Forrest. 

Thank you both for the quick responses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

ThaFish and lastcast - it's just a rod I use to fish golf course ponds and has been tossed over a fence or two! 

Other then that, I am just an inshore fisherman who has caught plenty of fish using these guides on all of my Abu Garcia rods. 

Thanks for the inputs. 

-Nick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I picked up the rod this morning and it looks great. Thanks again Ed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

My pleasure and nice to meet you.


----------

